# Time to sum up and concentrate



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok, you will all probably know the car dilemma i've been kinda going through lately, looking ahead and possible car faults with certain car(s), so heres where i am at.

for my next taxi, which im looking ahead to, depending on if my customer base gets bigger (as i am hoping before i "upgrade"), i was set upon the Kia Optima, but have researched into this and found a few problems that maybe cause for concern, so i have produced a list of possible alternatives. hopefully changing around May time next year, so hence looking into it far in advance instead of last minute thing.

so order of preference, 

top of the list is the Kia Optima, as i find it a truly stunning car, everything i look for in a car.

runners up has to be 

Mazda 6, 2.2D, love this all over
Volvo V50, 2.0D
Skoda Octavia Scout 2.0 TD 

decided it will be an auto too

so, if you were a customer, which would you prefer to travel in, and if you were driving a customer, which would you choose, taking into account running costs, price, MPG etc


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Non of the above.

Mercedes Vito M8 Taxi. Job jobbed. Room for 6 people plus luggage, Merc reliability comfort & will last

Wish we'd had gone for one instead of the LTI TX4 when we changed on 2012. My dad's a cabbie & went from a 2007 TX4 to a 2012 TX4. 
He regrets not going for the Merc now

think of it another way, if you go for a Merc vito taxi which will seat up to 8 & fully wheelchair accessible, you can also tap into the group airport transfer market & be accessible for groups who book mini bus jobs.
offering you income from a multiple types of jobs, more flexibility and able to cope and deal with more passengers = more income!!

with any of your current choice, you can only seat 4 passengers max & struggle for luggage space doing airport runs.

http://www.cabdirect.com/vehicles/m...JHcJJwY8dB4d9TD95YIFIsvKmNph24p-xSxoCTq7w_wcB


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd go for the Octavia from your list, VAG quality even if it's not directly German.

What about a Golf estate MK6 or MK7?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I would choose a Merc to be transported in.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

think i just want to concentrate on what i have whittled it down to be honest


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you are buying used, you have to take each car on its own merits. 

A well maintained and good condition not so good car is better than a great car that isn't so good. 

It's not a bad choice of cars you've come down to. Just find the best car you can.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> ok, you will all probably know the car dilemma i've been kinda going through lately, looking ahead and possible car faults with certain car(s), so heres where i am at.
> 
> for my next taxi, which im looking ahead to, depending on if my customer base gets bigger (as i am hoping before i "upgrade"), i was set upon the Kia Optima, but have researched into this and found a few problems that maybe cause for concern, so i have produced a list of possible alternatives. hopefully changing around May time next year, so hence looking into it far in advance instead of last minute thing.
> 
> ...


Out of the ones you've posted I don't think you can go wrong. Typically a lot of taxis around my neck of the woods are skodas. Fairly comfy car too. The other too are not bad cars. I've always had a thi for volvos but never owned one, think it will be reliable. I like Mazda 6s but can't say I've seen many Mazda 6 taxis? Is there a reason for this?

For what its worth, having detailed and owned many mazdas there body work is not what I'd call fantastic. I've seen mazdas 2 years old with surface rust and measured extreamly thin paint on new cars! Especially black for some reason. My own mazda has had a full underbody seal, some of the rear arch cut away and silicone edge put along the side to try and stop water getting inbetween the joining panels and creating further damage. Apart from that cracking engines and very reliable.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Bidderman,

What's your local authorities age policy on Taxis?
Will be a factor when looking at longevity of you choice & what finance package (if any) you'll be taking.

My local authority for Hackney is

1. cannot be older than 3 years old when presented for its 1st test.
2. Once it gets to 10 years old the council can get you to scrap it if it doesn't meet minimum standards.
3. Once it gets to 12 years old it must be scrapped regardless of its condition.

It forces us, as owners to be constantly in the round of renewing a vehicle within 5-7 years to make sure there is some chance of trade in. It's a Fecking pain in the ****!!.

All of the above plus 2 council tests per year.

You want reliability, relatively cheap to maintain & longevity of parts/bodywork above all else.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

From your list, the Peugeot 508.
It is on there, isn't it??



Guitarjon said:


> For what its worth, having detailed and owned many mazdas their body work is not what I'd call fantastic.


My Dad had a Mazda. Hands down the worst car I have seen for rust. Every panel had some on.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We have some crap around our way but the toyota avensis always seems to be the one that wears it's miles better than anything else.

I would substitute the Octavia for a superb, as a passenger it would give me much greater legroom in the back, the boot is huge and can be either hatch or saloon.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

this would be ideal

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../up_to_4_years_old/postcode/gu322he?logcode=p


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Far too smart for a taxi!

Best we get here is a 10 year old Avensis.

P.S the Volvo will be too cramped in the rear if you are 5ft 10 or over, much much smaller than the 6 and Octavia.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Volvo V50 2.0 Diesel, Volvo's are very good runners with great build quality and are synonymous with their safety bits of kit. Do let us all know Bidderman on your final choice. :driver:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Far too smart for a taxi!
> 
> Best we get here is a 10 year old Avensis.
> 
> P.S the Volvo will be too cramped in the rear if you are 5ft 10 or over, much much smaller than the 6 and Octavia.


Too small????????

The taxi I have now is smaller than that, and that's big enough for now


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I am a Ford man, due to low parts price and easy maintenance, but out of your list, the Kia would be my first choice. 
Kia's have come a long way, a lot of car for reasonable money, and very good quality. 
Had a couple of times Kia's as rental cars and they always seem to be put well together. 
also the diesels are alright, had a Ceed for rental car and as you know, rental cars are the fastest car on the planet,, and it still returned 49 MPG. 
I would however go for the Optima 2 with leather as its so much easier to clean if somebody has an accident.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I may be wrong but I believe there may be an opportunity to pick up a second hand bargain,depending on where you live !!

I'm led to believe that a significant number of taxi drivers are currently booking one way flights to P***stan and departing as soon as they can from some place called Rotherham .




























Sorry ! In extremely poor taste .


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

lol, just told the wife that one above (from Rotherham myself). 

That Kia is a lovely car and I've been extremely impressed with the new line ups and the 7 year warrenty/ gt which ever it is. 

I was trying to push the wife into one this time round but she's gone for another fiesta (it made things easier as she was already on a ford pcp deal)


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

PugIain said:


> From your list, the Peugeot 508.
> It is on there, isn't it??
> 
> My Dad had a Mazda. Hands down the worst car I have seen for rust. Every panel had some on.


I've just washed and waxed my 06 reg and noticed a rust spot bubbling near the rear arch.

The earlier ones were particulary bad. They have improved but I still don't think they are great.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Isn't the Optima basically the same as a Hyundai i40?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Isn't the Optima basically the same as a Hyundai i40?


Like VW and Skoda? Yup AFAIK


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Isn't the Optima basically the same as a Hyundai i40?


They share the same drivetrain.

I've been very impressed with Kia and their good customer care. Currently got a Kia Sportage KX3 with the 2.0 CRDi . My last car was the Sportage 3 1.7 CRDi EcoDynamics 2WD which averaged 50mpg.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Guitarjon said:


> I've just washed and waxed my 06 reg and noticed a rust spot bubbling near the rear arch.
> 
> The earlier ones were particulary bad. They have improved but I still don't think they are great.


My Dad's was a 52 plate MPV.
Had it from brand new for about 10 years. Underneath was like flakey red rust, and like I say every panel had blisters of rust on it. 
Really bad for a modern car. Shame really as it was really reliable and quite good to drive for what it was.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think the mpg on the i40 auto is all that great. I'd also check the small print on the kia warranty. I would have thought running costs would be the ultimate when it comes to maximising profit.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You can get some stuff in the back though










Sat nav is a bit rubbish though.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well the Mazda is out of the running now, Optima (in that lovely blue) is edging for me at the minute


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Hey bidder - Merc Vito is great if you are regularly carrying up to 8, but if your fares are generally up to 4 then no need eh !
Optima a lovely looking car, I agree with whats already been said, Kia have come a long way, and a 7 year warranty is great, although is there a max mileage per year ? especially for taxi's ?
Skoda is a popular taxi, can take the high milage that you probaly do.

Just to throw another spanner into the (taxi) works - what about a Hyundai i40 estate, another nice looking vee-hicle and like Kia, Hyundai have come on leaps and bounds over the last few years.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not really enough of that type of business round this way for me to br interested in something like that.

ruling out the Volvo now, so its between the Kia and the Skoda Octy Scout


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Non of the above.
> 
> Mercedes Vito M8 Taxi. Job jobbed. Room for 6 people plus luggage, Merc reliability comfort & will last
> 
> ...


Albeit many years ago when I managed a chauffeur drive company, the rules, logistics and plain common sense haven't changed, what Andy has said is absolutely spot on if you want to earn the max possible. There has been plenty of suggestions in this thread but without wishing to be disrespectful, unless you've worked within the industry you really haven't a clue.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

been taxiing now for 13 years, so should know the market for where im working


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> been taxiing now for 13 years, so should know the market for where im working


Not suggesting you don't for one moment, but it's all to easy for any of us to sometimes overlook "potential" business that might not be there straight in your face but lurking in the backround unnoticed.:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

S63 said:


> Not suggesting you don't for one moment, but it's all to easy for any of us to sometimes overlook "potential" business that might not be there straight in your face but lurking in the backround unnoticed.:thumb:


Aye, soz dude, :thumb:

It's just that I am a one man band, restricted in work hours (at present with having little un, working where there is already established business's etc) so kinda know what I'm up against, won't ever be going in to trying to get bigger than just me, so have really thought about what I will be going for tbh, I'm really going for a customer view of it now, maybe what looks "posher" ? :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Aye, soz dude, :thumb:
> 
> It's just that I am a one man band, restricted in work hours (at present with having little un, working where there is already established business's etc) so kinda know what I'm up against, won't ever be going in to trying to get bigger than just me, so have really thought about what I will be going for tbh, I'm really going for a customer view of it now, maybe what looks "posher" ? :lol:


"Posher" is important make no mistake about it. Having a bit more space than you think you need can be a valueable asset too, combine the two and you're onto a winner.

When earning is the only critical factor (shouldn't it always be) if there's no punters about, then consider you've space for the odd parcel or two, think of it as having a vehicle for all seasons.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

this keeps catching my eye, but its a bit more than i wanted to spend tbh

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...l/octavia/usedcars/postcode/gu322he?logcode=p

but then theres this for the same money, but looks far "posher", lol

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...dcars/postcode/gu322he/model/optima?logcode=p


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

In my humble opinion, I think the Octavia will prove to be the more rhobust of the two. A friend had one, bought 4 years old with 88k on it, and it looked brand new both inside and out. The scout is a fine bit of kit and I'd be more than happy to be collected in one. The boot is massive too, which is bound to be a huge bonus for taxiing. 

My vote is firmly with the Octavia chum, even though I love Kias.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

the Kia only being a 1.7 is also a concern, i've omly ever had 2 litre diesels


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I really like the Kia, and it will have a decent warranty as well. The wheels on it are awful however.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I quite like the wheels tbh , wouldn't takes long to kerb and ruin them though, that along with the rear heated seats that you can bet your life people will just put on because they can, puts me off slightly


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Only just noticed an Optima in the last Bond movie Skyfall !!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Running about in a Skoda Superb at present while my car is in garage awaiting bumper repairing, must say, mightily impressed with it, much better in the metal than on paper, massive car but quite nimble, pretty good on juice too

Had one of my regulars in it today and he really liked it even though it was the base model

Not sure wether this one has heated mirrors, if it has (and come on when you put on the heated rear window like mine) then I'm not impressed with them tbh, :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Buy the skoda

be done with it


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Skoda superb elegance should be all you need, it's hatch or saloon all in one.

If it has heated mirrors then there will be the wavey lines on the adjustment switch, usually at the top. It needs to be set to this and not left on the door mirror settings.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

been watching this for a few weeks now, dropped £1 in around 6 weeks

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...22he/onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new?logcode=p


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

think i have found the perfect car, except its 6 - 8 months too early!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../16000/keywords/SE/body-type/estate?logcode=p


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's very cool chum. Why is it too early btw?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

just have 3 months paying off a previous loan at £380 a month, so need to save a few months worth up before taking the plunge with another big loan, looks sweet though in white i reckon


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Of course chum. The right car will appear then too chum. Just make sure you're happy before buying anything. At least you know what you want anyway. Ish lol. 

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yup, i expect a lot of peeps are a bit peed off with my posts now, but i have to buy once and buy right, lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

No way chum. You're just right making sure you've made the right decision. I'm just glad to have been part of the many people confusing you lol.... 

Cooks


----------

